# Anybody in the Yardley PA area?



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking for other fellas who may want to get together for some road riding. I know there is the CBCC (Central Bucks Cycling club) which has group rides, not sure if I'll join yet, anyone have any interest?


----------



## ghalter (Aug 4, 2006)

*Warrington*

Hey I am getting a bike hopefully soon. I am looking into a Ordea Mitis. Hope to get it by sept. Keep in touch because I am new and have no one to ride with so I would appreciate a partner!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

*Will keep you in mind*

I have been riding pretty much daily since March, and now commute by bike 4 out of 5 days to work (25 mile round trip). I'm not to familair with the Warrington (we moved to Yardley in Jan.) area as far as roads to ride on. In the Yardley/Newtown area there are some pretty nice roads with low volumn of traffic to ride. Why don't you post in this thread once you get your bike and are ready and we can see if we can get together on the weekend for some riding.


----------



## i heart riding (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm from Warminster (closer to warrington than yardly)

would love to ride with any of you guys. you wanna dose of hills?!? i'll show ya some lungbusters around here..........great fun though


i also MTB so.......yea.....................if u do that too it's cool


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I live in Hamilton Twp, just 1/2 mile off RT 95. I'm probably 15 minutes from the Scudder Falls Bridge. I normally ride between 35-50 miles each time I go out, riding 3-6 days a week. If you want to give it a shot and ride with me, send me a private email.

The Princeton FreeWheelers has trips from Yardley, Washington Crossing, Lambertville, Pennington, Hopewell. All close to you.


----------



## nHurD (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm from the Bensalem area my route usually puts me through Yardley, right where that Starbucks is...I've recently converterd from mountain biking (which I still do) three months ago and usually do 35-40 miles whenever I go out...


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i'm from center city, i go to Drexel but i am ALWAYS out on the weekends everywhere between here, landsdale, yardley, and haverford. I just go out and get lost finding the best cycling roads around, then make my way back after a few hours haha.

if anyone ever wants to ride, drop me line...i can always use someone to pull me around hahaha (nah just kidding, i'll pull some too if you're lucky)


----------



## i heart riding (Feb 5, 2006)

BTW i work at High Road Cycles in Doylestown so if anyone ever needs something just come on up and i'll try to hook yall up

p.s. we also have a shop in Wayne, Pa


----------



## Brewha (Oct 26, 2006)

Greetings from Warrington. 
Just got back on bike this season. Joined Central Bucks Bicycle Club http://www.cbbikeclub.org/ 
They have good nunber rides, even in off season.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Great to hear, CBBC great club!*

Glad to hear you joined the CBBC. They do have a lot of rides and a great web site posting all their rides for the 2 weeks forward. Since Bucks is such a big county, they fall a little shy with rides near the Morrisville, Yardley area in certain ride levels. I joined the PrincetonFreeWheelers.com to fill this ride level gap near me. They have a lot of rides also but I'm not driving all either Mercer or Bucks counties to go on rides.


----------



## shopclass69 (Mar 24, 2003)

*in newtown here*

hey from newtown, yardley isnt too far. looking for a winter riding partner? im looking keep the legs moving outside as much a possible this winter. let me know who's interested. btw, used to work at newtown bicycle and fitness now work part time at highroads in doylestown if it matters.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I lived in Bensalem for a while before moving up to the Lehigh Valley. If you come up a little ways north you have Rodale (Bicycling Magazine) and the LV Velodrome. Then just beyond that (if you go off the pavement) is Jim Thorpe and all the trails there.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

shopclass69 said:


> hey from newtown, yardley isnt too far. looking for a winter riding partner? im looking keep the legs moving outside as much a possible this winter. let me know who's interested. btw, used to work at newtown bicycle and fitness now work part time at highroads in doylestown if it matters.


i'm from center city philly but during the warmer months i am always riding towards/passed the newtown area. It's beautiful out there, and my brother and his wife have a house there too. I'll hit you up in the spring and we can get a ride together or something

p.s- Bicycling Magazine is in the lehigh valley area?! huh i never knew that...we should plan a meet/ride there and get free handouts from them haha


----------

